# Northern Michigan



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

I am not to sure if we can call this a rally yet but we have 2 confirmed campers June 11th to June 14th at Millcreek campground. www.campmackinaw.com
We would like to see more join us.
We have a third, getting closer to an actual rally.

OUTBACKMAC
FRANK'S N BEANS
LEADERDOGMOM


----------



## Fellers (Aug 16, 2007)

Frank said:


> I am not to sure if we can call this a rally yet but we have 2 confirmed campers June 11th to June 14th at Millcreek campground. www.campmackinaw.com
> We would like to see more join us.
> OUTBACKMAC
> FRANK'S N BEANS


Actually we're planning to stay in Wilderness State Park that same weekend, we'll probably be over for a visit since we want to drive around and check out Mill Creek, along with the Straits and a few other nearby parks. We always keep a look out for other Outbacks.

Feller


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

We stayed at Mill Creek two years ago while visiting family. We really enjoyed it! Have a great time.


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

We might be interested. DH wants to take to OB to the UP this summer, so we'll see what we can work out. It would be a good place to stop before crossing the bridge. We camped at Mill Creek 20 or so years ago, back in our pop up days. Beautiful views of the Mackinaw bridge.


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

leaderdogmom said:


> We might be interested. DH wants to take to OB to the UP this summer, so we'll see what we can work out. It would be a good place to stop before crossing the bridge. We camped at Mill Creek 20 or so years ago, back in our pop up days. Beautiful views of the Mackinaw bridge.


Don says to count us in! Looking forward to our first OB rally


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Unfortunately we won't be able to make that one.... It's too close to our big trip......


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

We will be at the lake end of road 6


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

No go for us here, the kids are still in school yet! We were there a few years back, its beautiful, have a great time.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I dont think I've ever been to Mackinaw Island in the summer. I usually just "ride" over in about January!


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

It is hard to believe but I think there are more snowmobiles there in January than horses in July.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

What's the status of this mini-Rally?


----------

